
The Era of “Move Fast and Break Things” Is Over - gmays
https://hbr.org/2019/01/the-era-of-move-fast-and-break-things-is-over
======
3xblah
What was the ultimate outcome of that infamous strategy?

To quote from Bob Dylan, "Everything is broken."

